# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Δεν μπορώ να μπω σε recovery mode,download mode.

## akisssssssss

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά.Το πρόβλημα μου είναι το εξής:Έχω σαν 2η συσκευή το samsung galaxy core I8260.Πρόσφατα έκανα root με το framaroot.Το root έγινε επιτυχώς.Έχω κατεβάσει και μερικές rooted εφαρμογές στο κινητό.Το θέμα μου είναι πως αυτές τις μέρες ψαχνόμουν για να περάσω CWM recovery.διαπίστωσα κλείνωντας το κινητό ότι δε μπορώ να μπω  πουθενά με τους συνδιασμούς πλήκτρων recovery mode,download mode κ.τ.λ)φοβάμαι μήπως έχουν σβηστεί τπτ partition της recovery.τι μπορώ να κάνω?

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα. Φαίνεται ότι το τηλέφωνό σου έγινε soft-bricked. Μια λύση είναι να κατεβάσεις ένα stock firmware από το samsmobile για το συγκεκριμένο τηλέφωνο και να το περάσεις με το Odin..

----------


## JOUN

Σε παρομοια περιπτωση που ειχα με samsung δεν δουλευε το home button και δεν μπορουσα να κανω τιποτα..
Για δοκιμασε αν δουλευει σ'εσενα..

----------


## akisssssssss

manolo με το odin είχα διαβάσει σε διάφορα site να μην επιχειρώ διαδικασίες για το μοντέλο του κινητού μου.τι λες?σκεφτόμουν με το Android sdk μέσω ΑDB.αφού το κινητό δεν μπαινει σε Mode λειτουργίες με τα κουμπιά γίνεται να περάσω costum recovery?όχι ε? JOUN το κινητό δουλεύει κανονικότατα. δεν έχει καμία δισλειτουργια λειτουργικα

----------


## manolo

Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το Odin και το συγκεκριμένο τηλέφωνο. Κατέβασε ένα stock firmware από το samsmobile που είναι εγγυημένο και πέρασέ το..

----------


## akisssssssss

Δεν πρέπει να μπω σε κάποια λειτουργία Mode όμως για να το περάσω? με κλειστό τελείως το τηλέφωνο γίνεται?

----------


## manolo

Όταν το ανοίγεις δεν μπουτάρει, βλέπεις έστω το logo, ή είναι τελείως νεκρό; Αν φτάνει έστω μέχρι το logo, μπορείς με το Odin να του περάσεις firmware, αν είναι τελείως νεκρό δοκίμασε να παίξεις με το Minimal adb and fastboot και παίξε λίγο με τις εντολές recover, εκεί θέλει λίγο trial and error, εξαρτάται από το μοντέλο, το version του Android, κλπ, αν ανταποκριθεί ή όχι..

----------


## akisssssssss

manolo δεν με κατάλαβες..το κινητό λειτουργεί κανονικα..και ανοίγει κανονικά με το power on.μπαίνει κανονικά μέσα παίζω παιχνίδια το wifi δουλεύει, παίρνω τηλέφωνο ΚΤΛ. Είναι μια χαρά το τηλέφωνο. Απλά εγώ είπα πως όταν το έχω απενεργοποιημενο και θελήσω με τους συνδιασμούς πλήκτρων να μπω recovery mode,download mode ΔΕΝ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ.σε αυτές τις λειτουργίες δεν πρέπει να μπω για να περάσω firmware?η μπορώ και με ανοιχτό τηλ?ή και κλειστό τελείως?

----------


## @Vagelis@

> Απλά εγώ είπα πως όταν το έχω απενεργοποιημενο και θελήσω με τους συνδιασμούς πλήκτρων να μπω recovery mode,download mode ΔΕΝ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ.σε αυτές τις λειτουργίες δεν πρέπει να μπω για να περάσω firmware?η μπορώ και με ανοιχτό τηλ?ή και κλειστό τελείως?


οκ, σε recovery mode (home+up+power) δεν μπαινει, σε download mode (home+down+power) δοκιμασες?
αν μπαινει, τοτε μπορεις να το φλασαρεις με το odin

----------


## manolo

Ακη sorry ρε φίλε, ίσως δεν το κατάλαβα εγώ καλά. Ε τότε δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. Τι συζητάμε.. Το συνδέεις στον υπολογιστή σου  - ανοικτό φυσικά κανονικά - και με το Odin του περνάς ένα stock firmware άνετα χωρίς πρόβλημα...!! Απλά κάνε ένα backup τα αρχεία σου πρώτα..

----------


## akisssssssss

Σε download mode ξεκινάει με δόνηση εμφανίζεται το λογότυπο της Samsung  και μετά σβήνει το τηλ (μαύρη οθονη).manolo δε πειράζει ρέ φίλε! !τότε μια χαρά! back up έχω κάνει στο σύστημα του Android  με το Android sdk..να σε ρωτήσω stock firmware περνάω και με ανοιχτό τηλ..costum recovery που αυτό ήθελα εξαρχής δε γίνεται με ανοιχτό τηλ  ε??

----------


## manolo

Λίγες φορές μου έχει τύχει αλλά θα πρότεινα το εξής: Πέρνα πρώτα ένα stock firmware, ώστε να ενεργοποιηθούν οι συνδυασμοί των πλήκτρων γιατί μάλλον έχουν απενεργοποιηθεί με το υπάρχον firmware που του έχεις περάσει και μετά με τη γνωστή διαδικασία του περνάς ένα custom recovery.

----------


## windmill82

Για να αρχίσει να φλασάρει το odin πρέπει η συσκευή να μπεί σε download mode.

----------


## akisssssssss

Με το Android sdk μέσω εντολών τερματικου κατάφερα να μπω σε recovery mode και στον bootloader.σε download mode ξέρετε τι εντολή πρέπει να δώσω? μήπως έτσι μπορέσω να περάσω costum recovery(να πω και ότι σήμερα το πρωί κατάφερα μια φορά να μπω σε download mode με το συνδιασμο πληκτρων.μόνο μια φορά όμως. όσες ξαναπροσπαθησα τζίφος. )

----------


## manolo

Δοκίμασε και με το πρόγραμμα minimal adb and fastboot. Εκεί από το command line δώσε την εντολή adb reboot recovery ώστε να bootάρει το κινητό σε recovery mode..

----------


## akisssssssss

Μανώλη εντολή για download mode?εκεί δε πρέπει να βρίσκομαι για να περάσω costum recovery?

----------


## windmill82

> (να πω και ότι σήμερα το πρωί κατάφερα μια φορά να μπω σε download mode με το συνδιασμο πληκτρων.μόνο μια φορά όμως. όσες ξαναπροσπαθησα τζίφος. )


Αρα για να μπηκε εστω και μια φορα παει να πει οτι δεν εχει χαλασει ο bootloader ουτε διαγραφηκαν οι εντολες. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην πιεζεις τα πλήκτρα οση ωρα χρειάζεται για να μπείς σε dl mode? 
Να θυμήσω . Κρατάμε πατημενα home + voldwn . Ενω τα κρατάμε αυτα , πιέζουμε το power και συνεχίζουμε να το κρατάμε 2-3 δευτερολεπτα απο την στιγμή που βγάζει φωτισμό η οθόνη και κάνει την δόνηση. Μετά τα αφήνουμε όλα.

----------


## manolo

Δεν θυμάμαι αν μπαίνοντας σε menu για recovery mode υπάρχει και επιλογή download. Αν υπάρχει είσαι ΟΚ, αν όχι τότε δοκίμασε αφού είσαι σε recovery mode να συνδεθείς με το Odin και να φλασάρεις stock firmware. Δεν το έχω ξανακάνει αυτό αλλά μια δοκιμή δεν βλάπτει. Το πολύ πολύ να μην φλασάρει το νέο firmware. Μια άλλη εναλλακτική είναι η εξής:
1) Κατεβάζεις το firmware που θέλεις και το σώζεις στον υπολογιστή σου.
2) Με το παραπάνω πρόγραμμα γράφεις την εντολή flashboot flashall. 
Επαναλαμβάνω δεν το έχω ξαναδοκιμάσει έτσι οπότε το λέω με επιφύλαξη.
Αν γράψεις στο command line fastboot help θα σου εμφανίζει όλες τις διαθέσιμες εντολές και επιλέγεις αυτή που ταιριάζει με αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις.

----------


## akisssssssss

παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την ανταπόκριση σας και τη βοήθεια σας!windmill είχες δίκιο δεν πατούσα όση ώρα έπρεπε τα πλήκτρα..Μανώλη σε ευχαριστώ και εσένα πάρα πολύ για τη βοήθεια σου!εγκατέστησα επιτυχώς τη νέα recovery μέσω ODIN. clockwork mod recovery v6.0.3.6!

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Αν και είδα λίγο καθυστερημένα το θέμα έτσι για την πληροφορία με τις  εντολές 
*adb shell* 
*#su
#reboot download*

μπαίνει σε download mode!! 

δεν ξέρω αν μπαίνει και κατευθείαν με *adb reboot download. 
*

 :Biggrin:

----------


## ZIZEL

Καλησπέρα, έχω ένα κινητό Samsung Galaxy S III. Ψάχνοντας λίγο κατέληξα ότι έπαθε "sudden death" φαινόμενο. Προσπάθησα διάφορα να κάνω αλλά τίποτα. Σε recovery mode δε μπαίνει για κανένα λόγο.Μπαίνει με downloading mode μόνο!!!!Τι μπορώ να κάνω??? Γιατί το 1ο πράγμα που με νοιάζει είναι να σώσω κάτι φωτογραφίες που θέλω οπωσδήποτε. Δεν τις είχα αποθηκεύσει κάπου και αυτό με απασχολεί πιο πολύ!!!Δε θέλω να κάνω restore. Σας παρακαλώ μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει????Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## kalnik3

καλησπερα,
αν εχεις καρτα μνημης SD βγαλτην και συνδεσε την σε καποιο pc ή αλλο κινητο.

αν δεν εχεις τοτε πολυ δυσκολα τα πραματα....
να τις παρεις απο downloading mode δεν παιζει....
απο recovery mode μεσω adb γινεται αν ειχες ενεγοποιημενο το usb debug
υπαρχει επισης και μια επιλογη  mount USB storage, αλλα οχι σε ολες τις recovery(αυτο ισως σε σωσει)

δοκιμασε να φλασαρεις την recovery με το Odin μεσω του downloading mode και ψαξε την επιλογη mount USB storage

----------


## ZIZEL

Καλησπέρα και σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση....Δυστυχώς δεν είχα κάρτα μνήμης...Με το odin εννοείς να εγκαταστήσω μόνο boot loader(το οποίο δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται) ή να βάλω νέα rom μέσα διότι αν βάλω rom θα χαθούν όλα μου τα αρχεία τα οποία θέλω.
Το odin διαβάζει το κινητό αλλά ότι εντολές έβαλα στο cmd δε τη βρίσκει τη συσκευή. Τη χαρακτηρίζει null.

----------


## kalnik3

να φλασαρεις καποια recovery
και μετα να δοκιμασεις με τον γνωστο συνδυασμο πληκτρων να μπεις στη recovery

τι εντολες εβαλες στο cmd?


επισης δοκιμασε και με το Kies, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα δουλεψει γιατι δεν ειχα ποτε samsung...

----------


## vagelisda

Τα πραγματα βγαίνουν απο την εσωτερική sd μονο αν ανάψει η συσκευή. Για να επαθε sudden death ,μήπως σκαλιζες κάτι ;

----------


## ZIZEL

Αγαπητέ, kalnik3 

Στο kies δεν ανταποκρίνεται.

Στο cmd έβαλα adb backup -all, _adb reboot recovery, adb reboot ότι θες έχω δοκιμάσει από εντολές αλλά τζίφος..."Δε διαβάζει τη συσκευή..."

Έχεις να προτείνεις κάποια άλλη ιδέα-εντολή???Ευπρόσδεκτες όλες οι ιδέες!


vagelisda 

Δεν έκανα τίποτα απολύτως....Το έβαλα για φόρτιση το βράδυ και το πρωί όταν ξύπνησα άσπρες και μαύρες γραμμές._

----------


## kalnik3

οπα, βρες αλλη μπαταρια και ξαναδοκιμασε
ισως βραχυκυλωσες την μπαταρια

στον υπολογιστη εχεις περασμενους τους drivers?
ασε στην ακρη προς το παρων το adb και φλασαρε καποια recovery με το odin

----------


## ZIZEL

Θα ψάξω και θα βρω άλλη μπαταρία από κάποιο φίλο....Αυτό που ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω είναι ότι σίγουρα δε θα χάσω τα δεδομένα μου αν φλασάρω τη recovery με το odin???

----------


## kalnik3

αν το κανεις σωστα, τοτε οχι δε θα χασεις τπτ

----------


## ZIZEL

Αγαπητέ φίλε kalnik3, 

έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποιον οδηγό ή video???Μη κάνω κάτι λάθος και κλαίω με μαύρο δάκρυ....Όχι οτι δε κλαίω τώρα...Και brickαρισμένη συσκευή και καθόλου αρχεία(φωτογραφίες,επαφές. κ.τ.λ).

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## kalnik3

δοκιμασε πρωτα με αλλη μπαταρια και μετα βλεπουμε

----------


## kalnik3

λοιπον, θα σε στεναχωρησω...
μελετησα τωρα το θεμα του SDS και δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια....
το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να το πας σε τεχνικο να σου αλλαξει την emmc αλλα χανεις και ολα τα δεδομενα σου....γιατι ο κινητο γινεται στην ουσια καινουριο
οποτε μην παιδευεσε αδικα.
δοκιμασε με την μπαταρια μηπως και.....αλλα το κοβω χλωμο...
σορρυ..  :frown: 

Πες μου λιγο και ποια εκδοση android ειχες

----------


## ZIZEL

Μόλις το δοκίμασα με τη μπαταρία.....Τίποτα...Κλαψ...

Δεν ξέρω ποια έκδοση είναι!!! Μάλλον είναι η 4.3 ....Πως μπορώ να το δω για να σου πω με σιγουριά???

----------


## kalnik3

μεσα απο το μενου settings του android....
λυπαμαι αλλα πανε τα δεδομενα σου κατα 90%...

καλο ειναι την επομενη φορα να χρησιμοποιησεις καποια καρτα SD για αποθηκευση φωτογραφιων

----------


## xrhstos1978

μηπως ειχες το google drive? αν ναι θα ειναι εκει η φωτογραφίες σου

----------


## ZIZEL

Δε τα είχα ούτε στο Google Drive...Δυστυχώς!!!kalnik3 να σε ρωτήσω υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρω κάτι αν φλασάρω τη rom όπως μου είχες προτείνει πιο πριν??? Έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποιον οδηγό?????

----------


## kalnik3

Αν φλασαρεις rom, ξεχνας τα δεδομενα σου
και αν το κιν σου πασχει apo SDS τοτε ειναι νεκρο και τζαμπα χανεις το χρονο σου
αν επιμενεις τοσο θα κοιταξω να σου βρω κατι

----------


## ZIZEL

Συγγνώμη, εννοούσα αν φλασάρω τη recovery θα καταφέρω να σώσω τίποτα????Και όσον αφορά το φλασάρισμα της recovery θα ήθελα κάποιο οδηγό...Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

> Συγγνώμη, εννοούσα αν φλασάρω τη recovery θα καταφέρω να σώσω τίποτα????Και όσον αφορά το φλασάρισμα της recovery θα ήθελα κάποιο οδηγό...Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον...


Την recovery μπορείς να τη φλασάρεις μέσω fastboot.
Κατεβάζεις το αρχείο με την recovery και το βάζεις στο φάκελο του fastboot.
Μετά με *fastboot flash recovery recovery.img* το περνάς.

Το recovery.img το αντικαθιστάς με το όνομα του αρχείου που έχεις. για ευκολία σου προτείνω να το μετονομάσεις σε recovery.img.

Επίσης μέσω odin ακολουθάς τις οδηγίες https://www.droidmen.com/how-to-flas...s3-using-odin/

----------


## manolo

Όπως τα λέει ο Magos_Merlin είναι η διαδικασία με τη προϋπόθεση όμως ότι δεν τα έχει παίξει η eMMC μνήμη. Αν έχει χτυπήσει αυτή η μνήμη ούτε με αυτή τη διαδικασία θα πετύχεις τίποτα παρά μόνο με αντικατάσταση του chip. Την έχω πάθει την ίδια ζημιά και δυστυχώς δεν φτιάχνεται, εκτός αν αλλάξεις EMMC όπως είπαμε..
Δοκίμασε όμως αυτό που προτείνει ο Magos...Δε χάνεις τίποτα..

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Φίλε manolo αν χτυπήσει η eMMC τότε δεν σώζεται τίποτα από δεδομένα που θέλει. Αν είναι να αλλάξεις το chip 
καλύτερα πάρε καινούριο τηλέφωνο. Αυτή βέβαια είναι η δική μου άποψη μιας και δεν ξέρεις κατά πόσο θα αντέξει και 
το καινούριο chip.

Τα σέβη μου!

----------


## manolo

Μα ναι συμφωνω! Δεν είπα ότι θα σώσει αρχεία απλά μπορεί να 'αναστήσει' το τηλέφωνο. Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος 'ότι αξίζει τέτοιου είδους επισκευή..

----------


## age80

Επειδη δεν γνωριζω, 
εργαλεια οπως το RIFF BOXX και το MEDUSA PRO BOX βοηθουν τετοιες καταστασεις???

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

> Επειδη δεν γνωριζω, 
> εργαλεια οπως το RIFF BOXX και το MEDUSA PRO BOX βοηθουν τετοιες καταστασεις???



Για να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν τα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει καθόλου
Οπότε δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω.

----------


## manolo

Αν το πρόβλημα είναι στο hardware (π.χ μνήμη eMMC όπως γράφουμε παραπάνω), δεν πρόκειται να βοηθήσουν σε τίποτα. Αν το πρόβλημα είναι μόνο software, τότε ναι λύνουν πολλά προβλήματα..

----------

